# Nuvet Plus?



## willag (May 25, 2008)

I am picking up an 8 week old puppy next week from a local breeder. The breeder asked me if I had heard of Nuvet Plus and highly recommended it. I have done some Google searches for it and found nothing but glowing reports about how good it is. After much research I have decided to feed my puppy Canidae All Life Stages. Do you think Nuvet is necessary if I feed my puppy Canidae? I have read that too much calcium and protein can cause GSD puppies to grow too fast. Candidae seems to have the proper protein % and the proper calcium to phosphorous ratio.


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

personally, i didn't see any point to it, and no matter what I did, Chase wouldn't eat it.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

The breeder I got Ava from told me I had to keep her on it but funny how she wouldn't eat it and she is allergic to yeast!


----------



## willag (May 25, 2008)

I have done some more research on Nuvet plus and found that breeders appear to get a "kick back" from Nuvet if they recommend it to their clients. Each breeder has a unique code tied to Nuvet that they want you to use when ordering it from Nuvet's web site. 

I just had a 10 year old GSD die from cancer and I am looking for anything that might help prevent it from happening again with my new pup. Nuvet sort of sounds like a scam though.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes this is true only to people that are distributers of the product. But it is a great product our guy's are on it. They also have a vitiamin that is called New Joint which is also good


----------



## willag (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Chuck, at what age did you start giving it to your dogs?


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm not to sure about giving pups that are 8 weeks old the vitiamins, but we do give our Fantom and Spirit which is 5 months old each one a day. As for younger pups you can talk to someone from Nuvet to see.


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: willagI have done some more research on Nuvet plus and found that breeders appear to get a "kick back" from Nuvet if they recommend it to their clients. Each breeder has a unique code tied to Nuvet that they want you to use when ordering it from Nuvet's web site.
> 
> I just had a 10 year old GSD die from cancer and I am looking for anything that might help prevent it from happening again with my new pup. Nuvet sort of sounds like a scam though.


It is not a scam. It is simply a pet vitamin that is sold through network marketing...like Flint River Ranch Pet foods and Healthypetnet products. 

Cherri


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

I think it's legit. I also think that if you have a pet who is relatively healthy, you don't need sumplements, just a good diet. If the dog is healthy, I don't hink you'll see a change with NuVet. Now if there are problems, supplements like NuVet can help the dog. 

Since Chase was healthy, and on a very balanced diet, the extra NuVet provided didn't really matter.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

It is legit, my old boss used to use it and refered it to his customers, 

I myself used to use Nupro, and now use Dog Bloom, my dogs are healthy, I just use it to keep them healthy, or in hopes of keeping them healthy, kind of like taking vitamins for yourself.


----------



## lovemypets (Sep 26, 2012)

I have used the product on my pets and found them to be very helpful in maintaining low amount of scratching and hot spots. Shiny coat and lots of energy are other benefits, and the fact that my Lab loves them as an evening treat makes giving them to him all the more satisfying. Of course, all dogs are different, as my sheltie would sometimes throw up after taking one. However, I made sure to give them only on a full stomach and no longer experience the problem.


----------



## BASHASM (Oct 18, 2012)

willag said:


> I have done some more research on Nuvet plus and found that breeders appear to get a "kick back" from Nuvet if they recommend it to their clients. Each breeder has a unique code tied to Nuvet that they want you to use when ordering it from Nuvet's web site.
> 
> I just had a 10 year old GSD die from cancer and I am looking for anything that might help prevent it from happening again with my new pup. Nuvet sort of sounds like a scam though.


you might be right about those "kick-backs by using the code" on Nuvets website but u dont have to buy them from their website.


----------

